# Vick



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Signed with the Eagles...Bow Wow!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MY opinion only...... He has the skills and did the time. I think the v
Viks missed the boat. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Is Andy Reid still coaching the Iggles?

Would've thought he'd had enough of ex-cons, what with his sons and all.......


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ugh... we shall see. Only time will tell. I think they are just going to throw him in as a wide out and play maker here and there. Build up some value and possibly trade him away after this or possibly next year. They definitely did not sign him to be the future QB. Possibly to be an experienced QB who can win if McNabb goes down, better than Kolb will. I'm not terribly excited about it though...


----------

